# huntin pics....



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

The guys over on the single tree said I had betterpost these over here.  

This deer was taken with the rifle that took him at 125 yards first shot of the season for me. The rifle is a youth model 243, it fits me very well and the shorter barrel doesn't kick me near as hard as my old 270 does. Then he (the deer) had to take a swan dive down into the ravine and with no way to get down there with a vehicle I hauled him up one step at a time with a rope. 










This was my first turkey taken in 2003, he is kinda small but was tender none the less. I haven't taken a Wyoming turkey yet as I haven't scouted places to hunt yet.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Good going girl I lived in powell for a few years. And hunted the area's northwest of cody and east of lovell for years before and after that. It is/was good hunting. Ever tried pheasant hunting over by lovell?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

NICE deer!! Congratulations!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

you da woman. rednecker and all, with baseball cap and gleam of tropies! Lol. 

Nice turkey. I'd prefer the tender ones myself for good eating. Heck with those tough tom's. I might have missed it, but where did you shoot that turkey. I mean what state? and what did you use to kill it, a .22 or shotgun? 
specifics, girl! please?


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

moonwolf said:


> you da woman. rednecker and all, with baseball cap and gleam of tropies! Lol.
> 
> Nice turkey. I'd prefer the tender ones myself for good eating. Heck with those tough tom's. I might have missed it, but where did you shoot that turkey. I mean what state? and what did you use to kill it, a .22 or shotgun?
> specifics, girl! please?


I took it in the panhandle of Nebraska with my single shot el cheapo 20 gauge lol!!
The man whose place I hunted is now deceased but there are others there who have turkeys!
:angel:


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

shadowwalker said:


> Good going girl I lived in powell for a few years. And hunted the area's northwest of cody and east of lovell for years before and after that. It is/was good hunting. Ever tried pheasant hunting over by lovell?


Nope I haven't taken a pheasant yet, seen a few in Nebraska but never had the oportunity to shoot one. The guys usually had me go through the bushes to get them to flush. I have taken a dove though, only one and one shot.
I live just outside of Powell in Garland, so I have been hunting a few place in the oil patches lol!
:angel:


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is a nice big black crappie taken outta a "lake" in Nebraska too...
Have I mentioned that I need to get a new camera??
lol
:angel:


edited to add: WOW I guess I didn't realize I had lost that much weight but geez, I look like I looked when I was prego lol!! I am not that big now....


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

working-mom said:


> edited to add: WOW I guess I didn't realize I had lost that much weight but geez, I look like I looked when I was prego lol!! I am not that big now....


you're just giving excuses to make that big crappie look small. LOL.  
They are sure fun to catch, aren't they...and good eating too.


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is a 13 inch trout I took out of the Beartooth Mtn range right up the road from the Top of The World store in the creek called Little Bear. This was taken last summer '06.
:angel:


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is a nice picture of Sunlight creek I am staning in the middle and looking East and down stream.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Very cool pics!

I'm impressed that you hauled that deer out of the ravine like that. 

I hate dragging deer.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

that's a very nice scenic picture of Sunlight creek.  It looks beautiful there!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Pretty Dear!! Oh nice looking Buck too!!  

big rockpile


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go! Your trophies all look great, especially your buck!


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I'd love to have a large copy of your creek picture hanging on our wall. Just plum beautiful


----------

